# Volume Button not working on sky remote



## Hurling Fan (13 Dec 2008)

Just wondering if anyone can help me with sorting out a non-functioning volume bottom on sky remote.  Thanks.


----------



## allthedoyles (13 Dec 2008)

It may have just got wet ......or you may need to re-set the remote code


----------



## jhegarty (13 Dec 2008)

The volume button controls your tv not the sky box. It needs to be programmed to work with your tv.


----------



## mathepac (13 Dec 2008)

Hurling Fan said:


> ... a non-functioning *volume bottom* on sky remote...



Hey, that's a bummer dude.


----------



## extopia (13 Dec 2008)




----------



## venice (13 Dec 2008)

You have to programe the remote

http://www.satcure.co.uk/tech/digicode.htm#wontv


----------



## allthedoyles (13 Dec 2008)

Hurling Fan said:


> Just wondering if anyone can help me with sorting out a non-functioning volume bottom on sky remote. Thanks.


 
If you want help - pm me  or email ..... i codes for all tv's for sky remote control and know how to re-programme


----------



## sandrat (14 Dec 2008)

anyone know codes for hisense tv?


----------



## allthedoyles (14 Dec 2008)

dont have codes for that model , sorry


----------



## Technophobe (15 Jan 2011)

I know this thread is years old, found it via a search and see that allthedoyles is online. 

Could you possibly tell me if you have a code for lexibook? It's a company that makes toys for children. My daughter has a Barbie TV made by lexibook and I cannot get the Sky remote to programme; only the volume isn't working and she won't watch it silent. 

Thank you.


----------

